# What wheel and tire sizes i can fit on my 06 and where to find them???



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

Im looking to put either 17" or 18" rims by atleast 9" or 10". My question is how big can i go on the back. Can i fit 315's???? i was wondering if anyone could help me out


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome and check out this site for info. hope this help you

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7497


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

I tried the link but the webpage i guess doesnt exist anymore. got anything else you might know of to help me out?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:confused I tried it and it worked for me. Check your Pop up blocker or your internet, using Internet Explorer?


----------



## gtpdave (Jan 29, 2007)

I was also wondering how big a wheel will fit on the 06's? I figured with all these GTO fans in here, someone would know.


----------



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

i have seen people putting 19's on non-lowered gto's with no problems. and seems to fill the wheel well perfectly.


----------

